# Cervical fluid, PH & fibrocystic breasts - ahhh!



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi,

I have some embarrassing questions for you. Sorry for the TMI in advance.

My cervical fluid is not as it should be and I think this could be one reason we are not getting BFP.  

About 3-4 days before ovulation, it is as it should be: watery. By about 1-2 days before ovulation it has gone thick and stretchy, and just looking at it you can see that my DH's little boys won't be able to swim though it. Admittedly it is much better than it was - evening primrose oil made it 100% worse. 

At the same time as I get the hostile cervical fluid, my left breast gets a little sore at the side and goes lumpy - I  notice if I stretch my arm. PMT used to make my breasts sore but since changing my diet and switching to crop tops instead of bras, I have very little pain now. Doctor said it is just one of those things, and not to worry as there wasn't one particular lump (just many little strings of lumps between OV and AF).

I am addressing potential hormonal issues via diet and supplements. But do any of you know what causes this? I have had it since my early twenties so it is not related to age (as I keep being told by my doctors). My mum suffered the same fate.

Also, we used a softcup after BD last night and then tested the ph of the content (sperm + me). It was 6.0-6.5. My 'making babies' book said it should be 7.0-7.5.  DH's sperm PH with out me is fine. Anyone else done this? My book said do a bicarb douche a few hours before BD to make environment more alkaline. My diet is very vegetable based, so don't understand my acid env.

We're using guaifenesin and pre-seed today. Expect OV to be tomorrow. I'll do the hidden C and other bacterial tests with my next AF (which I hope don't get for a while).  

Does anyone else have this issue?

Do you know what I should do to solve it, or what is causing it?

Does anyone else have fibrocystic breasts and gone through IVF? Should I insist on a mammogram first?

I seem to have so many little things that don't seem 'right'. It's so annoying.  

Baby dust to you all.
xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi that is interesting re the ph. You could try to have lots of spinach, green leafy veg, wheatgrass powder drinks to increase your alkalinity. I always found ph strips very difficult to read/interpret, although I haven't tried testing the products of BD yet! I was going to mention the cough mixture but I see you're already doing that. I've bought some to try too   I've always had lumpy breasts as well but my GP also said not to worry about it (and I had a scan to check), they're all different. Sorry I can't help more, good luck!     xx


----------



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks Merlin. I have spinach and wheatgrass in my smoothies every day. I'm wondering if it because I have been eating too many nuts. I think they may be acid, apart from almonds. 

Trying PH strips was in our book (although it did say get doctor to test), apparently an acid 'woo woo' can kill sperm and cause infertility. It is not something IVF clinics test - I guess because some of us may not need IVF. We also tested my DH's 'boys,' because an incorrect PH would indicate an infection. Anyway, I did the douche.   There are 3 outcomes: An infection, nothing or BFP (so worth the risk).

Good luck to you. xx


----------

